# What picks were you most wrong about.



## Tom

My most recent AND they were documented were

"Lillard can't play the NBA game...Bad pick":whoosh:

AND..."Whoever gets Perry Jones, gets the steal of the drarft":twoguns:

Uhhhh....whoops.


----------



## Bogg

What is it, Jamels' birthday?


----------



## E.H. Munro

I was convinced that Jarryd Bayless was going to be good.


----------



## Knick Killer

E.H. Munro said:


> I was convinced that Jarryd Bayless was going to be good.


I was too. I was screaming at the TV when we traded Jerryd for Brandon Rush.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tom

I never liked that guy. I remember saying that on this forum I believe.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Willie Warren was a guy I whiffed on pretty hard. Didn't think he would be a stud or anything, but I thought him going to the Clippers with Blake Griffin was going to be a great spot for him. I thought he had real talent, could shoot from anywhere, great handles, tough kid...seemed to have all the makings of an NBA guard. 

This made me read up on him:



> Later in the season, head coach of the Los Angeles Clippers, Vinny Del ***** decided to see what Warren could do in the NBA D-League. So, he played 6 games in 2011 for the Bakersfield Jam of the NBA D-League where he averaged 21.0 points, 7.0 assists, 5.3 rebounds and 1.0 steals per game while shooting above 50 percent from the field and 46 percent from 3-point range. The Jam went 5-1 with Warren in the lineup from February 4 – 16. After the D-League stint, Warren was called back into the Clippers' line-up, but he was later re-assigned for a second stint on March 2, 2011.[2]
> 
> On December 19, 2011, Warren was waived by the Clippers.[3]
> 
> Warren signed with Maccabi Rishon LeZion of Israel in August, 2012.[4]


Cool to see he started playing overseas recently, I thought I heard that he wasn't going to bother trying to come back to the NBA because he didn't really love basketball.


----------



## Diable

I never believed that Jared Dudley had the athletic ability to make it as an NBA player. I knew he had the skill, but the dude was fat and slow in college. I really thought it was a terrible pick when Charlotte took him. Of course I thought it was even dumber when they traded him.


----------



## roux

I watched his career at Marquette pretty intensely and I honestly didn't think Dwyane Wades game would translate well into the NBA, i didn't think he had a good enough perimeter game and he was a tweener coming in..oops


----------



## roux

You can also count me in the Michael Beasley should go #1 camp as well


----------



## HKF

I thought Bayless would be a starter by now, but his role is a super-sub on a good team. For an 11th pick, I think his career has turned out pretty well. 

Brandan Wright was another miss. Body not made for the NBA. Makes me wonder about Nerlens Noel, because Wright has ability, just can't stay healthy and can't play over a certain amount of minutes.


----------



## rocketeer

the first one that comes to mind for me is that i thought felton would be the best of the pgs in the felton/paul/deron draft


----------



## E.H. Munro

HKF said:


> I thought Bayless would be a starter by now, but his role is a super-sub on a good team. For an 11th pick, I think his career has turned out pretty well.


I was sure that Bayless would be an all star. He's become useful, but that's the extent of it.



HKF said:


> Brandan Wright was another miss. Body not made for the NBA. Makes me wonder about Nerlens Noel, because Wright has ability, just can't stay healthy and can't play over a certain amount of minutes.


I forgot about Wright, I was sure he had it in him to be the sort of player that Larry Sanders is (a high impact roleplayer) only he turned into a one-man M.A.S.H. unit instead.


----------



## Luke

I remember thinking that Marvin Williams was going to be good. At the time I still would have prefered Williams/CP3, but I was pretty sure we were getting an all star swingman down the road.


----------



## Bogg

I thought Corey Brewer was going to be a much, much better version of the guy he is now. I wanted the Celtics to take him at five and put him next to Pierce as a lockdown perimeter defender.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Oh so many.

I thought Shane Battier would be a more versatile pro than he became.
I thought Kedrick Brown would end up better than Joe Johnson.
I thought Caron Butler was Paul Pierce version 2. He's had a good career, but not that good.
TJ Ford's career was very underwhelming.
I thought Okafor > Howard
I thought Ben Gordon would transition into a top tier PG.
I thought Andrew Bogut was the next big thing, like Tim Duncan big.
I didn't like Deron Williams at all.
I was somewhat iffy on taking Granger over Gerald Green.
David Lee, Roko Ukic, Rodney Carney, James White, and Sean Williams.
I thought Al Horford and Joakim Noah would be backups in the pros.
I didn't think Carl Landry would be able to stick around.
I thought Beasley was going to be better than Durant.
Thought Westbrook would be essentially what Jerryd Bayless has become.
Thought K-Love would make a terrible pro.
Roy Hibbert, James Harden, Terrence Williams, James Johnson, Taj Gibson.
I thought that Jimmer Fredette and Stephen Curry would both be on a level below where Curry is and above where Jimmer is right now.
Aaaaand finally, I didn't think Chandler Parsons had any business even thinking about playing in the NBA. Ouch.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I thought Greg Oden was going to be a Hall of Famer, and KD was too skinny to be a super stud. I still thought KD would be very good because if you can shoot you can shoot (especially with that height), but not 2nd best player in the league good.


----------



## Basel

I remember thinking Jameer Nelson was going to be a perennial All-Star.


----------



## Luke

I thought kyrie would be solid but nothing like what he has become.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke

Also, I did like durant over Oden but I was sure Greg was going to be a perennial all star.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I thought Evan Turner would be better (there's still time?) and thought Russell Westbrook was a huge reach at #4.

I didn't like Ty Lawson and thought Joe Alexander would at least have a career. I liked Acie Law and Rodney Carney, also Jarvis Hayes.

I don't usually get too high or low on guys. I can't think of anybody I thought would be a star that didn't at least make an all-star team (Greg Oden aside obviously... maybe Randy Foye). I might be repressing some Adam Morrison feelings here (and am definitely repressing all memory of Darko).

There have been a few guys I thought were bums that turned out to be good players. Andrew Bynum... I'm scared of stupid, which is why I was scared of Beasley, but Bynum wound up on the good side of the talent/crazy spectrum for a few years. I didn't think Bismack Biyambo would play 10 games before being sent to the D-league, so he's got that going for him (he still sucks though). I was not a Mike Conley fan but he's turned into a pretty good player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I thought Javaris Crittenton was going to be our starting PG for a few years. Waste of talent...


----------



## ATLien

Luke said:


> I remember thinking that Marvin Williams was going to be good. At the time I still would have prefered Williams/CP3, but I was pretty sure we were getting an all star swingman down the road.


Yep.

I didn't think much of Paul at the time. Boy, was I wrong. I was liked Deron more.

Still waiting on Chad Ford to apologize for Josh Smith.


----------



## RollWithEm

Nikoloz Tskitishvili


----------



## Diable

Everyone bought into Marvin's potential, of course he and Paul came out of the same conference. Paul was the best player in the ACC and Marvin was a 6th man, I think that Paul is like 4 months older than Marvin too. Hype forced him to come out early, but Marvin would have likely been better off staying in school if you assume that he doesn't get exposed by having to actually do something to help his team win games. I did expect that Marvin would be a better player than he is, but I was never as high on him as that guy MarvinWIlliams#1in2005. That shit is hilarious now.


----------



## Wade County

I wanted Miami to take Maciej Lampe at #5. We took Dwyane Wade.

Is my draft opinion moot yet?


----------



## Bogg

Mrs. Thang said:


> There have been a few guys I thought were bums that turned out to be good players. Andrew Bynum... I'm scared of stupid, which is why I was scared of Beasley, but *Bynum wound up on the good side of the talent/crazy spectrum for a few years*..


Bynum wound up in a situation where he just had to be the fourth-best player on his team in order for them to win titles. If he goes a pick earlier he's a guy who couldn't stay healthy and more would have been made of his occasional cheap shots/strange behavior.


----------



## JonMatrix

I thought that:
TJ Ford would be a franchise player.
Michael Beasely should have been #1 overall over Derrick Rose.
Eddy Curry would be an all-star.
Chris Bosh would be a Tim Duncan-esque player.
Dajaun Wagner was going to be a prime-Marbury/Steve Francis type player
Nene would be what Dwight Howard ended up being.
Greg Oden would be a superstar.


----------



## Tom

Wade County said:


> I wanted Miami to take Maciej Lampe at #5. We took Dwyane Wade.
> 
> Is my draft opinion moot yet?


That is right up there!

It depends if it happens all the time. Did you say Lebron was overrated?


----------



## JonMatrix

RollWithEm said:


> Nikoloz Tskitishvili


That has to be one of the worst lottery picks in the last 15 years. The guy played like 5 minutes a game in some mid level European league, had one good practice that someone saw, and the hype just took off from there.


----------



## Jamel Irief

HKF said:


> I thought Bayless would be a starter by now, but his role is a super-sub on a good team. For an 11th pick, I think his career has turned out pretty well.
> 
> Brandan Wright was another miss. Body not made for the NBA. Makes me wonder about Nerlens Noel, because Wright has ability, just can't stay healthy and can't play over a certain amount of minutes.


Dajuan Wagner? Marvin Williams? Dorrell Wright? Udoh?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E.H. Munro

Somehow this ended up in another thread (must have been a senior moment)



E.H. Munro said:


> EDIT: I also thought Gabe Pruitt had it in him to be a less crazy Delonte West. Unfortunately he was way too given to panic at the NBA level.


I also thought that Patrick Patterson was a major steal who would turn into a quality NBA starter. Ditto for Gerald Green.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Mark Prior...oops, wrong sport.


----------



## R-Star

I was very rough on Drummond going into last years draft. I thought he was too young, and too immature. And I couldn't be more wrong so far. Hes been amazing.


----------



## Tom

I think Patterson is ok.


----------



## RollWithEm

JonMatrix said:


> That has to be one of the worst lottery picks in the last 15 years. The guy played like 5 minutes a game in some mid level European league, had one good practice that someone saw, and the hype just took off from there.


And I bought into the hype like a fool.


----------



## ChrisWoj

One word, unending shame: Darko.


----------



## Pimped Out

I thought adam morrison would be a serviceable nba bench player.


----------



## E.H. Munro

After tonight I can confidently say that I was wrong about Lance Stephenson _twice_.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

I honestly didn't think Irving was going to be first overall pick material. Now he's looking like one of the best first overall picks to come out of a draft in a LONG time.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Oh and I thought Bosh would become a more valuable player than Wade :/


----------



## hobojoe

I thought Seattle screwed up taking Westbrook over Brandan Wright. 

Also loved DaJuan Wagner, Mike Sweetney, Al Thornton among others I can't think of at the moment. I thought Javaris Crittenton was the better of the two Freshmen coming out of Georgia Tech (Thad Young).


----------



## E.H. Munro

hobojoe said:


> I thought Seattle screwed up taking Westbrook over Brandan Wright.
> 
> Also loved DaJuan Wagner, Mike Sweetney, Al Thornton among others I can't think of at the moment. I thought Javaris Crittenton was the better of the two Freshmen coming out of Georgia Tech (Thad Young).


I forgot all about Little Al, I thought he was going to be the fourth or fifth best player from that pool. However, I can also say that I always knew that Crittenton's shooting was going to get him in trouble. :bsmile:


----------



## Diable

I never thought Crittendon had a position. He was a very poor pg at Tech, had no idea that he'd rather play gangbanger than play professional basketball. Seriously who is dumb enough or crazy enough to join a gang while they're making millions playing a freaking game?


----------



## RollWithEm

I also thought Dallas got the worst of the draft-day deal with Dirk and Tractor Traylor. WOW!


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> I was very rough on Drummond going into last years draft. I thought he was too young, and too immature. And I couldn't be more wrong so far. Hes been amazing.


I was down on Drummond too, because of the way he would float in and out of games in terms of his effort when he was at UConn. I didn't think he was the next Patrick O'Bryant, but I figured his most likely outcome would be a heavier Deandre Jordan, and he's already there (and possibly already better).


----------



## RollWithEm

I liked Jonathan Bender as well.


----------



## E.H. Munro

RollWithEm said:


> I liked Jonathan Bender as well.


I always giv people a pass on Bender and Wagner because both guys were savaged by injury. You can't really predict that with any reliability.


----------



## RollWithEm

E.H. Munro said:


> I always giv people a pass on Bender and Wagner because both guys were savaged by injury. You can't really predict that with any reliability.


True. Same thing can be said for Jay Williams. I thought he was going to be a star.


----------



## RollWithEm

I was also wrong about JJ Reddick. I thought he would flame out of the league in 3 years or less.


----------



## bball2223

Derrick Favors sticks out. I was on a roll with Rose and Love, but I liked Favors as much as them and he didn't work out that well.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> I liked Jonathan Bender as well.


Jon Bender broke my heart.


----------



## RollWithEm

bball2223 said:


> Derrick Favors sticks out. I was on a roll with Rose and Love, but I liked Favors as much as them and he didn't work out that well.


I wouldn't count Favors out just yet.


----------



## hobojoe

hobojoe said:


> I thought Seattle screwed up taking Westbrook over Brandan Wright.


Quick correction (ironically I screwed up talking about my screw ups, blended two of them into one). I thought Seattle screwed up taking Jeff Green (not Westbrook) over Brandan Wright in the 2007 draft -- a mistake, but not as egregious as it would've been with Westbrook. But I also did think Westbrook was a bad pick in the 2008 draft.



> Derrick Favors sticks out. I was on a roll with Rose and Love, but I liked Favors as much as them and he didn't work out that well.


Wait until next year to chalk that one up as an L.


----------



## E.H. Munro

bball2223 said:


> Derrick Favors sticks out. I was on a roll with Rose and Love, but I liked Favors as much as them and he didn't work out that well.


Give Favors another year to gestate before tossing him off.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

I honestly had no faith in lebron when the Cavs drafted him because the last first overall pick who came out of high school was a total bust. I felt really stupid about that after he carried us to the finals


----------



## E.H. Munro

XxIrvingxX said:


> I honestly had no faith in lebron when the Cavs drafted him because the last first overall pick who came out of high school was a total bust. I felt really stupid about that after he carried us to the finals


Don't feel too bad. Back then I said that James would never be as good as Carmelo Anthony. I guess I could say that I was actually right on a technicality.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

E.H. Munro said:


> Don't feel too bad. Back then I said that James would never be as good as Carmelo Anthony. I guess I could say that I was actually right on a technicality.


On a technicality of what?


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Favors is an OK player, but taking him over Cousins and Monroe was confusing even at the time (and Udoh over Monroe was unconscionable).


----------



## E.H. Munro

XxIrvingxX said:


> On a technicality of what?


That he has never been _that_ good, he's been better.


----------



## Bogg

Mrs. Thang said:


> Favors is an OK player, but taking him over Cousins and Monroe was confusing even at the time (and Udoh over Monroe was unconscionable).



Favors has a higher ceiling than Monroe (unless you really, really love Monroe) and doesn't have the huge attitude question marks that Cousins has. Not saying that it was the right move, but there's at least an identifiable train of thought.


----------



## Da Grinch

kwame brown ...i thought he was going to be david robinson on offense.


----------



## Tom

Didn't he have some breathing issues or something like that?


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

Knick Killer said:


> I was too. I was screaming at the TV when we traded Jerryd for Brandon Rush.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Both of them were busts so it didn't matter.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

I'm right most of the time but I was wrong that I thought Redick would be a star, Bayless would be a star,, and Vesely would be awesome.


----------



## Boomshakalaka

I thought Sebastian Telfair would be a good starting point guard.

I thought Steph Curry would peak as a good Bobby Jackson-type, but I didn't think he would turn into a star. I'm glad I was wrong, I love to watch him.

I thought Marcus Banks was the Celtics point guard of the future.

I thought Reece Gaines was the steal of the 2003 draft. Still don't understand why he wasn't a quality NBA player.

I thought Charlie Villanueva, Martell Webster & Gerald Green were gonna be a lot better than they turned out to be.

I thought Terrence Williams was Iguodala-lite.

I didn't think Chandler Parsons would make it in the NBA. Again, glad I was wrong. Love his game.

*We'll Never Know Because of Injuries:* Like many, I thought Greg Oden was going to be a Hall of Famer. I loved Jay Williams (Duke/Bulls) as well and I thought he was basically going to be Stephon Marbury with his head on straight. I still believe he would have if that accident never happened.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Wade County said:


> I wanted Miami to take Maciej Lampe at #5. We took Dwyane Wade.
> 
> Is my draft opinion moot yet?


Someone should have read you your Miranda Rights...don't ever say this outloud again.


----------



## Laker Freak

I thought Gerald Green would have many 20 PPG seasons. What kills me is that he has these flashes of greatness during his career but has never been able to put it all together.

I thought Salim Stoudamire would have an Eddie House type career. What ever happened to him?

I expected Lebron to be a HOF player but thought Carmelo would still have the better career.

I thought Adam Morrison would be a rotation player for 10 seasons.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

I thought Dajuan Wagner was the second coming off Vinny Johnson.


----------



## R-Star

BobStackhouse42 said:


> I thought Dajuan Wagner was the second coming off Vinny Johnson.


He was looking pretty good. Didn't he come down with a disease?

Looked like AI light out there.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Dajuan Wagner was the FIRST guy coming out of high school to get "major" internet hype. If you were a visitor of HoopsTV.com in the early 2000s you know what Im talking about. Kicked off the whole streetball movement in the mainstream also.


----------



## R-Star

I may end up being wrong about MKG. Way too early to say, but that kid needs to learn how to shoot, or he'll end up being a defender who never gets the ball much. And even then most of those specialty defenders can shoot the 3 a few times a game when asked, which Gilchrist can not.


----------



## E.H. Munro

R-Star said:


> He was looking pretty good. Didn't he come down with a disease?
> 
> Looked like AI light out there.


Yeah, I forget what it was specifically, but the disease caused him to have major surgery to have part of his intestinal tract removed and he missed a season as a result. And there were injuries beyond that. A shame. If he hadn't been broken the Cavs might have won a title and we wouldn't have had to go through The Decision and all the rest of the BS.


----------



## E.H. Munro

John Henson, I thought he was way too skinny to be this good.


----------



## Tom

Miles Plumlee. It makes you wonder how many guys could have decent or at least long careers if they would have found the right team.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> Dajuan Wagner was the FIRST guy coming out of high school to get "major" internet hype. If you were a visitor of HoopsTV.com in the early 2000s you know what Im talking about. Kicked off the whole streetball movement in the mainstream also.


Didn't he spend a mediocre year at Memphis though?


----------



## Luke

I didn't think kyrie had it in him to be nearly as good of a scorer as he's become


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm

I thought Francisco Garcia was going to be a career starter.


----------

